# Sustituir PAL002A



## Electronica "ADJCP" (May 29, 2012)

un saludo amigos de F.E. nesecito su ayuda para reparar un reproductor pioneer el cual se le quemo la salida, usa un i.c PAL002A el cual no se concigue en ninguna de las tiendas locales y yo quisiera saber si lo puedo sustituir con algun otro i.c se les agradece la colaboracion


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jun 5, 2012)

veo que nadie tiene una respuesta para mi inconveniente


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 5, 2012)

En google, hay info sobre remplazar ese IC. Hay referencias que lo cruzan con algunos TDA de 4canales. Busca un poco.

Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 5, 2012)

Pon una foto del integrado, no recuerdo muy bien, pero creo que puedes reemplazarlo con un TDA7394V


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 5, 2012)

Posiblemente le queda el TDA7384A
Adjunto ambos.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 5, 2012)

Darkbytes dijo:


> Posiblemente le queda el TDA7384A
> Adjunto ambos.


Por eso le dije que pusiera una foto, si es el PAL002 que yo conozco, es este:


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 5, 2012)

Entonces si es como el que muestras!
El PAL002A es de modelos mas antiguos.
Que los de las series 005/007


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jun 5, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> En google, hay info sobre remplazar ese IC. Hay referencias que lo cruzan con algunos TDA de 4canales. Busca un poco.
> 
> Saludos!


Me e cansado de buscar y nada hermano 




Ratmayor dijo:


> Pon una foto del integrado, no recuerdo muy bien, pero creo que puedes reemplazarlo con un TDA7394V


gracias rataro ya descargue el archivo pero me gustaria conseguir la hoja de datos del PAL002A para comparar pines y datos  y ese si es verdad que no sale por ningun lado




Darkbytes dijo:


> Entonces si es como el que muestras!
> El PAL002A es de modelos mas antiguos.
> Que los de las series 005/007


si es un pioneer super tune III es tan viejo que usa casett pero es una reliquia para mi cliente asi que me veo en la obligacion de repararcelo jejejeje


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 5, 2012)

adjcp dijo:


> gracias rataro ya descargue el archivo pero me gustaria conseguir la hoja de datos del PAL002A para comparar pines y datos  y ese si es verdad que no sale por ningun lado


 ni lo vas a encontrar, Pioneer manda a hacer los integrados con otras empresas y ellos sólo se encargan de ponerle número. Monta el TDA que te dije


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jun 5, 2012)

ok esta bien lo montare con una venda en los ojos jejeje 
gracias señor moderador


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 8, 2012)

el reemplazo correcto del PAL002A es el TDA7394  ,pero te quedas sin remoto para el amplificador (si lo tenes) (el que dijo Darkbytes tambien va,pero el correcto es el TDA7394)
pero se soluciona fácil,
busca algún lugar donde conmute 12 volt y listo,le pones algún transistor y ya tenes la salida ''remote''

les dejo una pagina donde hay mas reemplazos de los ic PALxxx

http://www.dumontservice.com.ar/autoestereos.ic.varios.html


----------



## acoplo (Jun 8, 2012)

Hola, yo dispongo de el integrado que necesitas, el problema es que estoy en España, no se lo que costaría enviarlo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 8, 2012)

en argentina también se consigue (algunas veces)
acoplo y es regalo el integrado?porque si es para venta ,estarías rompiendo una de las normas del foro


----------



## acoplo (Jun 8, 2012)

Hola,
Evidentemente es de regalo, lo único que tendría que pagar seria el envio, por eso puse que no se el costo desde España. Este integrado me entro en un lote que compré y yo no reparo autorradios


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 8, 2012)

"Lo que a uno le sobra, a otro le hace falta"

Ya lo he comprobado muchas veces, y sigue vigente!

Suerte con el envío (Si se llegan a poner de acuerdo).

Saludos al foro!


----------



## acoplo (Jun 8, 2012)

Gracias,
Es una manera de ayudar a quien lo necesita, en mi caso me dedico a la radioaficion y en mi mundillo cada vez es mas difícil encontrar componentes por eso se lo que se agradece que te echen una mano


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 8, 2012)

acoplo mira esto,seguro te interesa ¡¡¡ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/hay-algun-radioaficionado-foros-electronica-21491/

saludos de su majestad,
rey de todas las cosas


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jun 9, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> el reemplazo correcto del PAL002A es el TDA7394  ,pero te quedas sin remoto para el amplificador (si lo tenes) (el que dijo Darkbytes tambien va,pero el correcto es el TDA7394)
> pero se soluciona fácil,
> busca algún lugar donde conmute 12 volt y listo,le pones algún transistor y ya tenes la salida ''remote''
> 
> ...


gracias por el dato su majestad ya compre el TDA7394 no lo e montado por cuestiones de tiempo saludos y yo les aviso como me fue





acoplo dijo:


> Hola, yo dispongo de el integrado que necesitas, el problema es que estoy en España, no se lo que costaría enviarlo


te doy las gracias por las buenas intenciones amigo 
y no te preocupes que ya lo compre aqui


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 9, 2012)

hoy compre un PAL007a original,salia mas económico que el TDA,pregunte por el 002  también lo tenían,
por aquí se consiguen fáciles parece


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 23, 2012)

¿ A donde lo conseguiste en Buenos Aires ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 23, 2012)

en nakama ,esta en el apartado de proveedores ,el mismo lugar donde me dijeron que no se conseguían mas los tda junglas

PD:
 ya lo encontre


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jun 24, 2012)

por eso es que aqui muchas veces nos privamos de hacer circuitos porque no tenemos una buena tienda electronica donde comprar lo que se requiere


----------

